# Cat trips



## tdamjn (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking into doing a Cat trip with Steamboat Powedercats or the operations out of Monarch or Leadville. Anybody been on any of these? Looking for some pros and cons of each company and any suggestions you might have.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't been with the Monarch operation, but I've heard great things. Steamboat PC is a first-class service with awesome terrain, and they have a lot of accesible acres. The guides are first-rate as well - print out the Buzz' "Joke Wars' thread for the rides up. I think it's a little more pricey than the Monarch trip, but worth it IMO. I had probably the single-best ski day of my life on Buff Pass - 3' the night before. We logged 16 laps that day; so you get your money's worth. 










*Pack your Snow Sweater*


March 1st Steamboat Powdercats for High resolution Images and or Prints, email [email protected] with PHOTO number's Home Page

Of course these cats book up long before you can start predicting the weather, so it's a crap shoot on whether you'll have fresh snow- but the cold temps up north keep the snow light long after the last dump. 

Have fun...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Your right that shit at Buff is a hoot. Hopefully you got the bitch and soda while you wher at it. If you just got "in" the buff, you were a little jipped. Me and my steamboat brah's have been hittin that shit for years on the sleds. Good stuff, glad you gotter when she was given.


----------

